# Help with Layout Plan!!



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

I really want to build this layout at 58" or somewhere around there. What would you guys recommend? I want the new height standard. Also, attached you will find a little update to the idea of the layout. I would not say this is final at all, I would still like your thoughts. I really want this to be a fall scene, so maybe the mountains are out of the question. I want to have 2 to 3 mainlines with a staging area in the middle. I might go multi-level with the helix, but this might not be the right thing to do.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

58" ! Wow, that's high, by any standard. Are you sure about wanting that?

You haven't mentioned what scale/gauge you're looking at. HO ???

TJ


----------



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

Well, I guess 50" is what I was getting at. 50" is where I think I am going to go with. This is N Scale.

mj


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> 58" ! Wow, that's high, by any standard. Are you sure about wanting that?
> 
> You haven't mentioned what scale/gauge you're looking at. HO ???
> 
> TJ



He didn't mention that he stands 7' 11" in his socks.:laugh:

Do you have kids that are going to be viewing? A little lower would be better.
32"-36"? 
Some go lower.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've got mine set at 42". I'm planning a multi-level layout (gonna be pretty big) and I think the top level will be around 50", lower level at around 36" and staging at 24".

I need to buy Anyrail and really start developing it.

Think about how trains will move about the layout and what they will be doing (switching, transporting, entering/leaving view to simulate coming/going from places off layout, etc.) I'm well into my 11x13 and there are TONS of things I'd do different if I did it again (which I will.)


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's a HUGE layout for N scale. Most N guys have smaller layouts, right? Nothing wrong with going big, but I'm just sayin'...

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## mjmueller (Aug 21, 2010)

This was the first layout in my garage I am just tearing down. If you think the new one is big, this was even bigger. I am moving it to the basement due to heating and cooling and height restrictions.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

MJM,

Excellent ... great to see such ambitious planning. Keep us posted on your developments.

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Awesome.....bigger is better if you've got the room.


----------

